# Tigerschnegel



## Casybay (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Teich-und Gartenfreunde,
mich würde mal interessieren, wer von Euch im Garten oder am Teich , __ Tigerschnegel beobachtet hat, ist er von Nord bis Süd und von West nach Ost verbreitet, habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht?
Am Teich verhält er sich Pflanzenneutral und hat nur den Teichrand von anhaftenden Algen befreit.
lG
Carmen


----------



## susiwhv (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Bei mir im Garten tummeln sich auch einige Tigerschlegel rum


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Carmen,

auch wir haben hier Tigerschnegel, es sind die einzigen __ Nacktschnecken, die bei uns frei rumlaufen dürfen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie nur welke Pflanzen mögen, sind sie ausgesprochene Feinschmecker, die sich auch gerne mal eine kleine Nacktschnecke, ein paar Schneckeneier oder Aas gönnen. Also ausgesprochen nützliche Tiere. Frischen Salat mögen sie nicht.

Deshalb: 

PS: Übrigens gilt das Bleiberecht bei uns auch für Gehäuseschnecken! Ich jage nur die Spanische Wegschnecke und die lieben kleinen beige-grauen Egelschnecken (nein, dass sind nicht die Babys vom Tigerschnegel), auch bekannt als Salatschnecken.


----------



## animei (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Bei mir haben genau die selben __ Schnecken Bleiberecht wie bei Christine. 

Früher hatte ich nur ganz wenige Tigerschnegel und sah sie (nachts) immer nur an meiner Sandsteinmauer, in deren Ritzen sie wahrscheinlich tagsüber wohnten, inzwischen finde ich sie im gesamten Garten. Da ich sie aber noch nie an einer Pflanze habe knabbern sehen, stören sie mich auch nicht.

Vor Jahren habe ich mal eine halbe Nacht lang das interessante Paarungspiel beobachtet, siehe auch hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Roal

Gruß
Anita


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Moin.

Bei entfernteren Nachbarn ( ca. 100m von uns entfernt) habe ich im hinteren Grundstücksbereich mal einen Tigerschnegel gesehen und sofort Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet. Obs was genutzt hat?  Ich hoffe es.

Hier bei uns auf dem Grundstück (= nordwestlichste Ecke von Sachsen) habe ich noch keinen gesichtet, was aber nichts heißen muss. Bleiberecht hätten sie ebenso, wie die kunterbunten Gehäuseschnecken und meine gut behüteten Weinbergschnecken. Da schau ich nach dem Regen und bei Mäharbeiten immer etwas genauer hin, damit möglichst wenige zu Schaden kommen.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Servus Carmen

Tigerschnegel waren bei uns, genauso wie Weinbergschnecken, nur leider habe ich die Tigerln schon sehr lange nicht beobachtet .
Die Weinbergerln sind genauso verschwunden, es liegen nur leere Gehäuse herum .... Foto reich ich nach 

Vielleicht durch die Gartenumbauarbeiten 

Wo die wohl sind ?

Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht das ich sie wieder einmal sehen werde 

Ich muß überhaupt festsellen das ich heuer noch keine __ Schnecken gesehen habe, auch nicht die Spanier 

Wünsche noch ein schönes Pfingsten


----------



## Dodi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Moin zusammen!

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen zum ersten Mal einen Tigerschnegel im Garten gesehen, vorher waren noch nie welche da.
Wenn die nützlich sind, können die natürlich bleiben.

Durch das bisher bei uns relativ trockene Frühjahr hält es sich mit den __ Schnecken auch einigermaßen in Grenzen, obwohl es schon einige Fraßspuren gab, vermutlich von den "Zuagroasten" , die sich jedoch gut versteckt halten.


----------



## Casybay (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo und Grüß Gott,
schön zu lesen, das der Tigerschnegel doch sehr verbreitet ist und auch sehr beliebt und vor allem -harmlos-, meine sämtlichen Gehäuseschnecken bringe ich zwar aus dem Garten in die Wildnis dahinter (haben mir einen Stengel der __ wasserminze durchgebissen), aber leben lasse ich bis auf die gemeine span. Wegschnecke , alle.
herzl. Grüße
Carmen


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Carmen,

 neue Züchtung? Der rechte hat ja Beine


----------



## Aristocat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo zusammen!
Auch in Berlin sind die Tiger ansässig. Mir war allerdings neu, dass sie nützlich sind. Danke für die Info.
Bleiberecht haben alle __ Schnecken, die sich nicht beim Salat- und/oder Stockrosenklau erwischen lassen Die __ fliegen raus auf die freie Wiese und müssen darben:beeten
LG
Andrea


----------



## lollo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

@all,

hier, bei uns im Münsterland haben sie auch Bleiberecht.


----------



## Casybay (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Lothar,
der ist aber wunderschön!!!!!!!
lG
Carmen


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Andrea.

Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerschnegel

Keine Gefahr für unsere Pflänzchen.


----------



## lollo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*



Casybay schrieb:


> der ist aber wunderschön!!!!!!!l



Hallo Carmen,

ich hatte ihm vorher gesagt, er solle sich zurechtputzen, es wäre Fotoshooting.  
Ich hatte anschließend noch eine weitere gefunden, diese war nicht so klar gezeichnet, wahrscheinlich gehörten sie zusammen.


----------



## Aristocat (10. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Annett!
Danke für den Link!
LG
Andrea


----------



## Casybay (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo und guten Abend,
hier ein durstiger Tigerschnegel, wusste garnicht, dass __ Schnecken auch trinken , wenns zu warm wird.



LG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Carmen,

dass machen sie auch, wenn sie Schneckenkorn gefressen haben 

Aber ich hatte mal einen, der ist immer durchs Flachwasser gekrochen. Hat sich vielleicht für eine Wasserschnegel gehalten


----------



## Casybay (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Christine,
Schneckenkorn kommt nicht in meinen Garten!!!!
Da sammle ich lieber mit Taschenlampe abends die Wegeschnecke ab.
Scheint doch eher wie Deiner ein Wasserschnegel zu sein.
LG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Was die wohl vor haben


----------



## Casybay (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Christine,
die nordischen Tigerschnegel sehen ganz anders aus als die hier in Rh.Pfalz, aber sehr hübsche __ Schnecken.
Haben die 2 ein date?
LG
Carmen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

..kindern..


----------



## idefix--211 (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Ui, mal wieder was neues gelernt. Für uns waren __ Nacktschnecken bis jetzt allesamt "Feinde".
Bei meinen Sammelaktionen habe ich bestimmt schon einige der getiegerten mit aufgesammelt 
In Zukunft werde ich genauer hinschauen und nur noch die spanischen Zuwanderer absammeln und die Info auch an meine Nachbarn weitergeben, denn die wissen das sicher auch nicht...


Wie man allerdings diese beiden sicher unterscheiden kann? 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerschnegel
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetzte_Ackerschnecke


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Idefix,

wir haben beide im Garten - allerdings bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass wir sie noch nicht verwechselt haben. Der Tigerschnegel ist doch wesentlich markanter gezeichnet und ausgewachsen auch wesentlich größer. Meistens ist er in feucht-dunklen Ecken oder in Teichnähe zu finden. Die anderen Burschen treffe ich häufiger im Gemüsegarten. Und die blöden spanischen überall :evil


----------



## idefix--211 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Christine,

danke dir, das beruhigt mich und ich hoffe, dass ich sie auch nicht verwechseln werde, wenn sie mir begegnen.


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

bei mir in wien gibts auch tigerschnegels und auch bei mir sind das die einzigen, die ich nicht einsammle, weil ich sie noch nie auf pflanzen gesehen habe, die ich nicht zerfressen haben will. manchmal kriechen sie drüber, aber sie haben noch nie ein loch reingemacht. meist kriechen sie über die terrasse oder einfach so in der wiese. im teich allerdings hab ich sie noch nie gesehen, manchmal aber ein paar abgesoffene spanische...wie ekelig. die molchis haben doch glatt mal versucht, so eine zu fressen, war ihnen aber dann doch ein paar nummern zu groß, regenwürmer sind glaub ich so ziemlich das dickste, was sie fressen können und meine spanischen sind ja oft männerdaumendick *wäh*.
ich hab eine extra __ schnecken-grill-zange und einen schneckenkübel, mit dem ich auf jagd geh *g* (also, nicht dass jetzt jemand glaubt, ich grille die schnecks...dient nur als greifwerkzeug)


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Servus Dany

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das die die Spanischen an Koi verfüttern. Soll ein excellentes Futter abgeben. 

Aber was schreibe ich den, du hast ja keine Koi aua


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

tiger beim spanier naschen


----------



## danyvet (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

jajaja!!! gibs ihm! mach ihn fertig!!!!

hört man meine aggression gegen die spanischen?


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Dany .... :knuddel

Kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen den Spanischen und den großen Wegschnecken erklären ... die sind doch beide Orangerot


----------



## idefix--211 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Ich bin zwar nicht Dany, aber..


Ist das wirklich von Bedeutung im Garten, die unterscheiden zu können?

 ->> "Lebensweise

Die Rote Wegschnecke ist durch die eingeschleppte Spanische Wegschnecke fast völlig aus dem Kulturland verdrängt worden und kommt heute nur noch in Wäldern und feuchten Wiesen vor. Sie ist nachtaktiv, bei feuchtem Wetter auch tagaktiv. Die Nahrung besteht meist aus frischen Pflanzen, gelegentlich jedoch auch aus Aas, das mit Hilfe der Raspelzunge (Radula) zerkleinert wird." (aus dem von dir verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel)



Ansonsten fällt mir nur, dir einen Igel anzuschaffen. Wenn er die Schnecke frisst, war es eine Arion rufus, wenn er sie verschmäht, eine Arion lusitanicus 


Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Danke Evi 

Aber bei uns gibts keine Igel , also kann ich sie nicht unterscheiden ....

Wollte aber eigentlich auf die Artenverfälschung hinweisen ... das nicht alles was rot ist, eine Spanierin sein muß


----------



## idefix--211 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Helmut!



Digicat schrieb:


> Wollte aber eigentlich auf die Artenverfälschung hinweisen ... das nicht alles was rot ist, eine Spanierin sein muß



Ja, da hast du sicher recht. Da die einheimische Verwandte aber ja schon so weit zurückgedrängt ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass alles, was ich im Garten finde, spanischen Ursprungs ist.

Zur Unterscheidung ein kurzer Auszug aus diesem Dokument: 





> "In meinem Bestimmungsbuch (Kerney/Cameron) steht: "Arion lusitanicus ... von Arion ater [Grosse
> Wegschnecke] ohne Sektion schwer zu unterscheiden."


Also wenn nicht Igel, dann nur mit dem Skalpell 


Diese Artenwanderung ist ja auch ein natürlicher Prozess, selbst wenn die Spanier wohl von Menschen eingeschleppt wurden, hätten sie irgendwann trotzdem den Weg ins immer wärmere Mitteleuropa gefunden, denke ich. Laut dieser Seite haben sie sich sogar mit den einheimischen Arten vermischt. Ich fürchte, das wird nichts mehr mit dem Aufhalten dieses Prozesses. 

Hier steht auch noch ein bisschen was:
klick
Wissenswertes
Unterscheidung zwischen Wegschnecke und Schnegel ?


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Evi,

die letzten Links ist aber nur sehr eingeschränkt empfehlenswert, weil dieser Laden - völlig entgegengesetzt zum Domainnamen - von __ Schnecken keine Ahnung hat. Er propagiert nämlich auch die Vernichtung des Tigerschnegels (Limax maximus) und listet diesen unter den Schadschnecken auf.  

Dies zeigt mal wieder ganz deutlich, dass man nicht alles glauben darf, was im Internet geschrieben steht.


----------



## idefix--211 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Christine,

hab mir die Seiten nchmal genauer durchgelesen.
Stimmt, einige Aussagen auf dieser Seite sind etwas fragwürdig. Bei der Seite mit den Arten ging es mir auch mehr um die Bilder und die scheinen zu stimmen, habe ich in einem Gartenbuch auch so gesehen, aber einscannen und hochladen wäre ja nicht erlaubt gewesen.

Falls die Links zu schlecht sind, kannst du sie ja rausnehmen. So wichtig sind sie nun auch nicht.


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hi Evi,

nein, ich denke mit entsprechender Warnung kann man das stehen lassen. Unsere User können ja lesen.


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Juhuuuu...hab endlich auch
eine bei mir entdeckt 

Freu und Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

ups, ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass es zwei verschiedene rote gibt... dachte immer, alles rot ist spanisch...
aber ich denke schon, dass alles rot in meinem garten spanisch ist, denn diese roten riesenschnecks gibt es bei uns erst so ca. seit 10 jahren. kann mich noch gut erinnern, als eine bekannte, die einige hundert meter von meinem haus entfernt wohnt, mir von so roten riesen __ nacktschnecken erzählt hat, ich hab ihr echt nicht geglaubt, bis ich sie selbst bei ihr gesehen hab. und ein oder 2 jahre später waren sie auch bei mir, und fühlen sich seither offensichtlich sehr wohl :evil
kann aber auch sein, dass sich die heimische wieder durchgesetzt hat, weil die ganze giftspritzerei in den letzten jahrzehnten doch (so glaub ich) zurückgegangen ist. die leute haben jetzt auch viel mehr komposthaufen als früher (auch ein schneckenparadies).

und jetzt noch was gaaaaanz allgemeines: ich finds toll, dass hier so viele interessierte leute sind, die, obwohl das hier ein teichforum ist, auch mal einen thread über schnegels zulassen und sich gegenseitig mit informationen bereichern!!! 
danke an dieser stelle mal an die ganze community, auch wenn nur ein bruchteil diesen thread liest.


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hi Dany,

die Schneckenwelt hat sich verändert...

Als ich Kind war, das ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage her, gab es hier in Norddeutschland bei meiner Großmutter auf dem Land gaaaaanz viele Weinbergschnecken, viele schwarze Wegschnecken und im Wald ganz selten mal eine rote... Heute gibt es dort kaum noch Weinbergschnecken, wenige schwarze Wegschnecken und gaaaanz viele rote Spanier.


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo Christine,

bei uns kommen sie schön langsam wieder, die Weinbergschnecken! Obwohl, ich muss gestehen, ich hab die auch früher nicht bei uns gesehen, außer auf den Weinbergen  Aber in relativer Nähe bei mir gibt es sie wieder und zwar auf einer Strecke von ca. 200 m (wo ich in der Früh immer mit dem Hund geh) gibt es sie sogar massenhaft, fast schon so wie die roten...
habe mal gelesen, dass die weinbergschnecken die gelege von den nackten fressen.


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hi Dany,

das hab ich auch gelesen - aber ob es stimmt? Einige behaupten ja "nein".

Unsere Draussenkatze hat vor der Tür eine Schale, wo es das Behupferl in Form von Trockenfutter gibt. Und die ist neuerdings immer krümelfrei geputzt. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum: Frau Tigerschnegel macht seit ein paar Tagen die Endkontrolle


----------



## gartenliebhaber (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Ich habe vor kurzem auch eine Schnecke im Garten entdeckt, die ich bis dahin noch nicht kannte. Mit Hilfe eines Fotos unter http://www.haus-und-garten-24.de/blog/tiere-im-garten/der-tigerschnegel-die-besondere-schnecke/ konnte ich dann feststellen, dass es sich um den Tigerschnegel handelt und dass dieser sogar andere __ Schnecken frisst. Gut, dass ich ihm nichts getan habe


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!

Dann hüte diesen Schatz - ich hab dieses Jahr leider erst einen einzigen gesehen


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Ich hab davon auch ein paar Exemplare. Sind auch die einzigen, die ich nicht einsammle und in den Kanal werfe  Aber andere __ Schnecken fressen hab ich die noch nie sehen. Aber sie waren auch noch nie auf meinen Pflanzen, immer nur abgestorbene Blätter, die schon am Boden lagen.
Andere __ Nacktschnecken fressen sehen hab ich bei den roten beobachtet, aber auch nur, wenn die andere schon tot ist, also Aasfresser


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tigerschnegel*

Ich hab die auch schon mal hier gehabt - und hab sie "entsorgt" , weil ich das nicht wußte, ich habe sie für eine andere Farbvariante der spanischen Nacktschnecke gehalten. Oh je, gut, dass ich das jetzt wenigstens weiß, wenn es auch für einige Exemplare zu spät ist .


----------

